# Flat Band Alley Cat ?



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Has anyone experimented and made a flat band Alley Cat??? I really do like my Alley Cat but would very much like to use flat bands on it. Has anyone made a clone with a bit longer fork to support a flat band TTF attachment method?

Any ideas or suggestions? l have an idea of how to do it and thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you tried putting flat bands on your alley cat with this method?

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33600-attach-flatbands-to-ringshooters-with-no-ties/

Also you can just make a set of looped set of flat bands and attach them like you do looped tubes.

You can also make pseudo tapered flat bands.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks Grumpy. I'll play around with that idea today while it is raining outside today, Guess I'll head to town to find small needle nose pliers and forceps first. I know I will have to use a smaller pouch than I like to use order to get it through the bands. I wonder why this method isn't used much.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Roger,

You don't pull the pouch through the hole, just a small portion of the band to make a small loop big enough to slide over the fork tip.

If you put a thin piece of card board over the anvil of your hole punch then put your band on top of that before you punch you will get a nice clean hole that won't tear.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I have tried looped flat bands but they pop off every few shots. Even with a keeper in place. Even when I tied a constrictor knot to hold the bands in a small loop at the fork attachment. I've wondered about designing something with a threaded flat clamp to hold the bands on the forks with. Something like shown in the templates for the rotating head slingshot.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Roger, have you tried using small plugs to fasten the flatbands? I have been meaning to try this with my Koehler Alley Cat. If I get a chance Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok I decided to do this before I forgot about it. I am using the smaller blue silicone plug from this set https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XYD2760/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I am using a light setup to try this out but so far no slipping. I think I would trim down the plug so that it doesn't obscure the sight picture so much, or at the very least I need to drop my anchor point significantly if I am to use the tip of the plug as a sight.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I trimmed down the plugs a bit and also made other ones for my Koehler Flat Cat Pro. They seem to be holding well so far.


----------

